# Azureus with poor sight?



## jganjay (Feb 6, 2012)

One of the 12 month old Azureus I recently bought seems to have depth perception issues. It often takes him 5 or so tries before he is able to grab a fruit fly, if he gets it at all. Has anyone seen this before or know what causes this?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I would post a link or two, but am crunched for time...run a search on 
"short tounge syndrome"


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

This sounds more like Short Tongue Syndrome to me. STS is not actually a short tongue at all, but actually a loss of the sticky substance on the frogs tongue. So he can hit the bug but it doesn't stick, which looks like he completely missed it.
This is most likely caused from a vitamin A deficiency. What are you dusting with and how fresh is it?
I like Repashy Calcium Plus. Many supplements do not have a usable form of vitamin A but Repashy does. He also makes a product called Repashy Vitamin A Plus for just such problems.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ment/72982-azureus-having-trouble-eating.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...estion-about-treating-vitamin-deficiency.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/61410-frog-not-able-eat.html


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for that compilation of threads!


----------



## jganjay (Feb 6, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> This sounds more like Short Tongue Syndrome to me. STS is not actually a short tongue at all, but actually a loss of the sticky substance on the frogs tongue. So he can hit the bug but it doesn't stick, which looks like he completely missed it.
> This is most likely caused from a vitamin A deficiency. What are you dusting with and how fresh is it?
> I like Repashy Calcium Plus. Many supplements do not have a usable form of vitamin A but Repashy does. He also makes a product called Repashy Vitamin A Plus for just such problems.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ment/72982-azureus-having-trouble-eating.html
> ...


Thanks for the info. I just got them and the male has had STS since I got him. I've been using Herptivite. Do you know how long it takes for STS to resolve? He still manages to keep his body weight up, he just has to work harder at it. He also seems to be a bit of a runt, I'm not real happy with his overall bone structure and is staying on the small side of things.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jganjay said:


> Thanks for the info. I just got them and the male has had STS since I got him. I've been using Herptivite. Do you know how long it takes for STS to resolve? He still manages to keep his body weight up, he just has to work harder at it. He also seems to be a bit of a runt, I'm not real happy with his overall bone structure and is staying on the small side of things.


I don't believe you will be able to solve the problem using Herptivite. The form of vitamin A which is in Herptivite (vitamin A from Beta Carotene) is completely unusable by your frogs. The latest research shows that preformed vitamin A, (Retinol) is required for your frogs. In my opinion, Herptivite is best used to dust your toilet water right before you flush. Switch to Repashy Calcium Plus as a regular suppliment and for a while, until the problem is corrected, you should dust with Repashy Vitamin A plus once or maybe twice a week. When I had a problem with Vitamin A deficiency in my Tarapoto (which showed itself through consistantly bad eggs) I saw improvement and was getting good eggs again after only two to three weeks. 
You need to make the switch to Repashy and get them some real, usable vitamin A quickly or they could starve. I don't think this will resolve itself. You need to get the proper supplements.


----------



## jganjay (Feb 6, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> I don't believe you will be able to solve the problem using Herptivite. The form of vitamin A which is in Herptivite (vitamin A from Beta Carotene) is completely unusable by your frogs. The latest research shows that preformed vitamin A, (Retinol) is required for your frogs. In my opinion, Herptivite is best used to dust your toilet water right before you flush. Switch to Repashy Calcium Plus as a regular suppliment and for a while, until the problem is corrected, you should dust with Repashy Vitamin A plus once or maybe twice a week. When I had a problem with Vitamin A deficiency in my Tarapoto (which showed itself through consistantly bad eggs) I saw improvement and was getting good eggs again after only two to three weeks.
> You need to make the switch to Repashy and get them some real, usable vitamin A quickly or they could starve. I don't think this will resolve itself. You need to get the proper supplements.


Yeah I've been doing some research on the whole Beta carotene vs. Retinol thing and sounds like you're right about using Herptivite for the toilet. Earlier I asked about STS resolving, I meant how quick does it resolve once getting the Vit A into their diet. So Repashy Vit A for now then Calcium plus as the regular suppliment once things resolve? Do you use Vit A Plus on a regular basis too or only for Vit A deficiency? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is how I chose to use it. First off, I was only feeding twice a week, but fed larger amounts. I switched to feeding 3 times a week and feeding a smaller amount. My thought was that they would be hungrier and eat more of the freshly dusted flies.
Twice a week I mixed half Repashy Vit A with half Repashy Calcium Plus and dusted with that. The other feeding is dusted with Rep. Calcium Plus. I did this for about a month. My Tarapoto egg problem seems much better after this. Right now I have switched to half Rep A and half Rep Calcium dusted once per week. The other two weekly feedings get dusted with Rep Calcium. I will do this for one month. Finally, I will switch to dusting every feeding with Repashy Calcium Plus. I will use one dusting per month of just Rep Vitamin A Plus. Once the problem is solved, it is up to you if you continue using Vitamin A or not. If you choose to, it should not be used more than once a month if your frogs are not deficient. 
I cannot comment on how fast it will correct Short Tongue Syndrome or Spindly Leg Syndrome. I can only say that I saw progress with my bad eggs after only a couple of weeks.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Before the Repashy Vit A was available, I was able to reverse the STS with Repashy ICB (now Repashy Calcium Plus). It took a week or so with daily to twice daily feedings. These were adult tincs. 

Now, with the improved Repashy Calcium Plus and the Repashy Vit A, I'm sure your frogs will improve quickly. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

how are the frogs gonna get the vitamin A from the flies if they can't get them?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

goof901 said:


> how are the frogs gonna get the vitamin A from the flies if they can't get them?


He did say "It often takes him 5 or so tries before he is able to grab a fruit fly", so he is getting them eventually. However, if you were following the thread, you'll see that the problem is that the tongue is not sticky enough to grab the fly. So the tongue IS hitting the fly. Even if he does not take the fly, some of the dust is getting into the frogs mouth. So even if it is so bad he cannot get a fly at all, he is getting the vitamin and that can alleviate the problem and save the frog.


----------



## jganjay (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all,

So here is an update, sorry I took so long to get back to you. I must say I am impressed with the Repashy Vit A. By the next day after heavily dusting a round of fruitflies I already noticed an improvement in the male's ability to capture flies. I really did not expect to see improvement that fast. A week later he was capturing flies like he should be. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great news! Thanks for the update


----------

